# Help with Identifying Cichlids



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sure why I got locked out of the 1st post. Cant delete or edit it.

This one is a Jack Dempsey I believe. He is larger than any of my Cichlids.

20131120_172959_Richtone(HDR)[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

Here is my Catfish. Dont know anything else about this guy. He is about 8in long and is the biggest thing in my tank.

20131120_173010_Richtone(HDR)[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

This is where I need assistance in identifying my Cichlids

#1

20131120_172941_Richtone(HDR)[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

#2

20131120_172701_Richtone(HDR)[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

#3

20131120_172758_Richtone(HDR)[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

#4

20131120_172638_Richtone(HDR)[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

#5

20131120_171521[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

#6

20131120_171202[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr

#7 - I believe this one is called "Snow White."

20131120_172746_Richtone(HDR)[1] by fullrodizio, on Flickr


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

catfish is synodontis eupterus

1 could be a sunshine peacock 
2 firemouth 
3 Haplochromis Venustus
4 ob peacock 
5 deep water hap
6 acei 
7 pseudotropheus socolofi snow white


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

EBJD's identifying seems to be correct to me as well.

Your mix of cichlids in your tank though is not very good. I wouldn't be mixing all those americans with africans.


----------



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

EBJD,

Thanks for the assistance in identifying my fish. I am going to look them up and learn more about them.

ILCichlid,

I am going to work on adjusting the makeup of my tank. The good thing is that everyone gets along right now. I have 4 of the Acei, and 4 others that I think are electric blue. I want to diversify my tank, and am not interested in breeding fish.

What should I consider when making adjustments? I am guessing that I need to ensure they have similar temperaments and water conditions. I noticed that I like fish from different bodies of water in Africa. I will need to study up before I start changing things up.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Mixing lakes can work but doesn't mean it is healthy to the fish. Different areas have different ph level and other requirements.

American Cichlids like softer waters with lower ph levels.
Africans harder waters with higher ph levels.
Even the different African Lakes vary in requirements.

It's really tough to mix and match and still provide a healthy environment for all.

If you are insistant on mixing and matching lakes, I'd try to keep it to more of like a Victorians and Haps type mix in a larger tank.


----------



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, that makes sense. Sounds like the first thing I need to do is remove the firemouth from my tank due to the pH levels. I am at 8.0 right now which is above the recommended range for this fish.


----------



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

ILCichlid said:


> If you are insistant on mixing and matching lakes, I'd try to keep it to more of like a Victorians and Haps type mix in a larger tank.


My tank is a 125gal. I currently have 17 cichlids averaging 4 inches or so, the Jack Dempsey which is about 6in, the catfish at 8in, a Pleco at 6in, then 5 more Plecos all under 2in. I want to remove some fish that are the exact same species and then work up to about 1.5in of fish per gallon.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

ILCichlid said:


> American Cichlids like softer waters with lower ph levels.
> Africans harder waters with higher ph levels.


These gross generalizations are not true for the most part. Really, nothing more then mis-information.

The American cichlids the OP has, JD and FM both come from waters with pH high 7's into the 9's. Water that is moderately hard , to extremely hard.

The African cichlids the OP has are all from lake Malawi. Lake Malawi has a pH 7.4 -8.6. A total hardness of dH 4.0-6.0....which is definitely softer then any water JD and FM come from!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Habanero said:


> remove the firemouth from my tank due to the pH levels. I am at 8.0 right now which is above the recommended range for this fish.


Assumption that somebodies made-up fish profile is really all that accurate. It's just a reiteration of what was said in the past about general keeping and maintaining.

Here, from actual measurements taken from FM's habitat: http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=7 Quote: "pH in many cases over 8.0 and hardness levels from hard to very hard".

JD found in some of the same waters as FM but also in some very high pH and extreme hardness.

Just another example to reflect in general about profiles. Cichlid forum profile lists Thorichthys helleri at pH 7.6 and it may very well have been found in such pH some where at some time. But in general, the area from which Thorichthys comes from is very high pH and hard. Here Alf Stalsberg collects _T. helleri_: http://www.lem.net/alf/Thorichthys-nor.htm Quote: "pH 9 dH 10 kH 12"

But really, don't be too concerned with pH. It's really not that important. Especially for aquarium strain cichlids that are not wild caught. Declorinated tap water is usually just fine!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Habanero said:


> 1.5in of fish per gallon.


Don't go overboard! I think your already heavily stocked with 17 cichlids.


----------

